# new truck got hit...



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

man, i just got this excursion after my last one was toatled in october. i still dont even have plates on it!

i was making a left turn with my signal on, guy tryed to pass me on the left then tryed to run..i blocked him in.


----------



## bigthom (Oct 14, 2010)

Please tell me it was a prius that hit u!!! Was he mad your balls aren't in a purse. Hahahaha ironic it a prius hit the largest suv made.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

no it was a ford escape. lol a forester is what killed my old excursion...but that was a headon at 35mph.


----------



## Drew2010 (Jan 26, 2008)

Damn that sucks, At least it wasnt your fault... Hopefully this will be the only incident with the new excursion.

Okay so the Prius didnt hit you so please dont tell me you own a prius too..... that would be awful...


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

That sucks but I have drilled it in my wifes head to to always make sure that cars are not going to pass her when turning left into a driveway. It's not illegal here to pass someone turning left unless it's a solid line. Stupid but that's the law.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

god no, i dont own a toyota of anykind! lol

this was on a 2 lane at the top of a blind hill i was turning on a side street. double yellow lines covereed by snow/ice ofcourse but it doesnt matter. this road has no passing on it anywhere and has been that way for 15 years. the guy was just a idiot i guess.

going to try and get some estiments today, it is about the worst spot you can hit a SUV right in that QT panal area...ugh


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

damn your bad luck! GET OFF PLOWSITE RIGHT NOW! haha Jk man. Sorry to hear about your bad luck.


----------



## joey7599 (Jun 27, 2010)

to bad but at least its not to bad


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Face it, you were not meant to own an Excursion. Ha!

Seriously though, that sucks.


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

That sucks man.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

That sucks. You have the worst luck with Exursions.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Jeez didnt I tell you in the last thread that excusions must be bad luck? that sucks man at least its not totaled but I know it just plain sucks


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hmm... Maybe you are just a bad driver lol j/k


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

I hope 2011 gos better then 2010 has,


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

lol im the bad driver with the clean driving record...and none of these wrecks have been my fault.

im just ready for the new year, i still dont know if the guy even has insurance so i may just go with my uninsured right now and get a claim going so we can get the parts ordered. i hate driving around a truck all bashed up.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

91AK250;1173169 said:


> lol im the bad driver with the clean driving record...and none of these wrecks have been my fault.
> 
> im just ready for the new year, i still dont know if the guy even has insurance so i may just go with my uninsured right now and get a claim going so we can get the parts ordered. i hate driving around a truck all bashed up.


 i hate driving around a truck all bashed up.[/QUOTE]

you may have to get used to that idea


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

All I can say is thank god it wasen't the Explorer !!!!!!!


----------



## shott8283 (Feb 17, 2008)

****t'll buff out.


----------



## snowman4 (Nov 25, 2007)

JD Dave;1172473 said:


> That sucks but I have drilled it in my wifes head to to always make sure that cars are not going to pass her when turning left into a driveway. It's not illegal here to pass someone turning left unless it's a solid line. Stupid but that's the law.


I'm sure you have a lot of experience with this and making left turns in slow moving tractors.... I feel your pain! tymusic


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

got the first estiment of $3,350. cut out the bad section and replace it with a new section of QT panal. 26 hours of labor they say..so i'm gonna get one more and see if i can findout if he has insurance or not. what a pain in the ass.


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

Hopefully next yr you will have better luck.


----------



## asps4u (Sep 16, 2009)

91AK250;1174198 said:


> got the first estiment of *$3,350. cut out the bad section and replace it with a new section of QT panal. 26 hours of labor they say*..so i'm gonna get one more and see if i can findout if he has insurance or not. what a pain in the ass.


What kind of hack shop was that from?!?!? That should be repaired! No bondo, no "cutting out" anything. Repair the quarter (all metal finishing, the bulk of that dent should pull right out), Remove the quarter glass, fuel door, flare, tail lamp and rear bumper. Repair the flare, replace the FX4 decal and pinstripes, and it's done. Damage is at the rear of the quarter, so plenty of room to blend within the panel for perfect color match. Nothing else needs to be done. I just did a quick estimate in my estimating system and here that would be $952.15 retail. I'm sure your labor rates are close to double ours here in Metro Detroit (which is the lowest body labor rate in the country) so yours might be a bit more, but PLEASE don't let them "section" in the quarter. Any vertical cut in a panel is against manufacturers repair guidelines, not to mention an industry no no  Also, you don't want the quarter replaced either, why remove the factory welds if you don't have to? But if ever you have to have any body panels replaced, make sure they replace the entire panel and don't section it in or you're in for a world of problems down the road.

Just my $ .02 Good Luck! :salute:


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

one of the best and pricest shops in town. but not where i'm going to have it done.

included with that time was removal of the window, bumper, new wheel molding...ect

i see no reason to replace the whole QT panel(and i honestly dont want the whole thing replaced), i would rather have the smallest section possible cut out and replaced with new..much like a "patch panel" on a rust repair which happends all the time.

theres no way to save this factory QT panel..its too far gone..it would be so filled with bondo it wouldnt be funny. its not just dented its creased right on the body line and has a big wave in it. the pics dont show it very well.


----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

Well first and for most, I'm glad your okay, its really a bummer that that happened. I know where your coming from, I've done a lot of stupid stuff, and had a lot of stupid stuff done to me (I.E someone putting a dent in the same spot with a tire iron). Some times you have to grit your teeth and just wait out the hard times for something you love. Good luck with repairs, however they end up being done.

John


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

I understand that these accidents havent been directly your fault but do you not see them coming? Or the snow banks/ditches in your stuck pictures...


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

the first one the lady turned infront of me, i was going 35mph(the limt) in a 8000lbs truck...i swerved and had both feet on the brakes. i dont know what else i could have done well she admitted she was still on the gas when we had impact.

this wreck i was sitting stopped with my left signal on in a no passing zone, waiting for traffic to clear so i could make my turn. as i'm almost allthe way turned this jackass hits me in the left rear....again what else could i have done?

i did get the plow truck in the ditch...but thats because i was plowing and got too far over.

now my expedition going in the ditch wasnt me..i wasnt driving it but again the way they plow these side roads with deep ditches makes it very hard to see thr edge of the road untill your front tire is allready sucked in and theres nothing you can do.


i'm going to get the police report tomorrow, findout if he has insurance. if its not ready i'll just use my uninsured coverage.


----------



## asps4u (Sep 16, 2009)

91AK250;1174574 said:


> one of the best and pricest shops in town. but not where i'm going to have it done.
> 
> included with that time was removal of the window, bumper, new wheel molding...ect
> 
> ...


Well I guess things are done quite differently in Alaska, since I don't even allow bondo in my shop, and haven't for over 15 years. If you can't pull it out and metal finish it and you have to fill it with bondo, you have no business working in the collision industry...(at least for my standards) Good luck with whatever way you have it done...

You sure have been on an unlucky run lately. Hope you have better luck with the expedition after this time gets fixed


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

this is going to be a huge battle with the insurance. but i decided to have the body/paint guy at my work fix it. he just gone done restoring one of the owners classic cars and the paint came out so nice. so i felt it best to have it done there so i could watch it daily. we're gonna repair that factory QT panel.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Nice shop, at least you have some place warm and very well lit to work


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

i'll have her back monday. he ended up fixing the QT panal, which he said be thinks has been replaced before. anyhow it came out WONDERFUL! it all goes back together on monday and i can take her home. i also had my mudflaps and bug deflector painted also.

hes going to wetsand and buff out my painted on pinstripe on the rest of the truck next weekend.


----------



## chevyman51 (Dec 16, 2009)

Its lookin good now are ya gonna take it home and park it


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

nope, putting full coverage on it and driving the crap outta it without worry haha


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

well, my luck just sucks i guess.

last night on my way home in my '98 expedition since the excursion is in the shop till monday, a girl in her moms subi outback ran a stop sign and hit me in the pass side...i did eveerything i could to aviod it but she still got me. UGH!


----------



## Nozzleman (Feb 6, 2003)

You have some BAD luck.


----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm sorry buddy, at least its not as bad...we're all thinking it, but I know I don't wanna say it.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

All I can say is OMG...no way


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Wow man Luck has just not been with you this season. Sorry to hear that


----------



## KSikkema (Oct 7, 2008)

two words -- DEFENSIVE DRIVING ! I used to drive around like I was invincible as well. I'm not in any way blaming you for all the accidents, just saying a little defensive driving will prevent you a lot of headaches!


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

DUDE! Atleast they aren't your fault. It still sucks. I would give up driving and take the bus.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

can you please come get my truck and drive it for a week fuel on me. man you have been having some real shyt luck. maybe a taste of chevy will fix all your problems. lol jk atleast non are your falt!


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Alright I will be the say it again. I understand these accidents are "not your fault" but nobody has this bad of luck with cars. I think you may want to pay a little more attention yourself while driving. Dont put blinders on, pay more attention to what others are doing and you can avoid this stuff 9/10 times. Again I wasnt there and didnt see it but come on, this is happening way too frequently. 
You have been in what 3 accidents in two months and put your vehicle in the ditch how many times? I hate to say it right out but I dont think you are a very good driver... never seen you drive but I know the type. Always have wrecked cars but its never their fault. 

Anyways good luck with all your repairs. I am sure the local body shops love you. Insurance companies will probably start investigating you if you get in another accident anytime soon :laughing:.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

the new boss 92;1222180 said:


> can you please come get my truck and drive it for a week fuel on me. man you have been having some real shyt luck. maybe a taste of chevy will fix all your problems. lol jk atleast non are your falt!


Ya you can come drive mine too and let someone hit it I need a new bed!


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

Are you fricking kidding us!!!!!! 
This is going to be one of the longest threads on this site by the time winters is over if people keep running in to you, glad you are ok. Keep smilling.


----------



## ddb maine (Dec 4, 2009)

This is too much. It definitely sucks for you. Don't get me wrong. But could you maybe get someone in a beetle to tag you? that would be interesting.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

excurse me, but i have only put my plow truck in the ditch, well plowing! the expedition went in..but I was not driving it! i came and pulled it out.

second i have a clean driving record, and have never had anything like this in my life. i pay attention more then most people i know. the worst part about all of these is i saw them coming, i was able to lessen the blow but could not avoid them all together.

i have taken a defensive driving course, if i had not seen what she was going to do this wreck would have been much worse. i braked then swerved very far to the left but she still cought me. had i kept going straight i would have t-boned her in the drivers door.

the expedition goes in for a est tomorrow, i got the excursion back today. the pinstripe will be wetsanded and buffed out this weekend.


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

The excursion looks great, I really like the color. I take it you don't like the pin strip?
Don"t let the harsh talk about your driving get you down, shi# happens to all of us at one time or another and its just your turn. keep smiling.


----------



## patlalandebutt (Nov 1, 2008)

accidents happen and you can't avoid them at any cost. 
im unsure why the following doesn't know that but im sure he'll learn one day, and what a hard ticket to actually confront you about it, because he saw you were being frequently into accidents. 
these days you have to drive for others, you can't just drive for yourself anyways.. 
all your trucks are nice sir, don't let a rottten apple ruin the shine of your truck!


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

I really like the painted mud flaps and bug deflector, adds a nice touch you don't see to ofter Thumbs Up


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

thanks! yeah i think it adds that little extra lol

so the expedition, her insruance company has accepted 100% responsibilty so i just have to get it into the bodyshop. going to be a 10-14 day repair but should look better then new when its done!


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Getting anything extra done with that like the Expy...


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

not in this case, allthought i do have plans for it. like painted mirrors,wiper cowl, splash gaurds, b and d pillers. but that will come later when i do it myself somtime later this year. i also want to shave the hatch of emblems.


----------



## joey7599 (Jun 27, 2010)

pretty soon you will run out of cars and trucks to drive


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

there all driveable lol got plenty of them anyhow.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

got the whole truck wet sanded and buffed. really came out nice! also got myself a new grille.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Hey AK, have you heard anything about AKboss? He hasn't been on for a couple months...


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

GMCHD plower;1242320 said:


> Hey AK, have you heard anything about AKboss? He hasn't been on for a couple months...


hes been busy sledding, (snowmobiling) few weeks ago they had some really cold temps.


----------

